# New squirrel rifle (or not)finished!



## fishfryer (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's my squirrel rifle I started in 1990. Powder horn and ball horn are my design and my making,also. I learned a lot,if I make 5 or 6 more,I might get the hang of it.The flintlock with the 42 inch barrel is the one I made,the Mowry,I bought.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks GREAT.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2013)

Mighty nice, Ken. Does that squirrel rifle have a hooked breech?


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mighty nice, Ken. Does that squirrel rifle have a hooked breech?



No sir,three wedges,and two tang screws. It's a Tennessee Mountain rifle. The Mowry doesn't either,wish it did.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 19, 2013)

snuffy said:


> Looks GREAT.



Thank you sir!


----------



## stabow (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice outfits


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 19, 2013)

stabow said:


> Nice outfits



Right back at you!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow that's beautiful!!


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 19, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Wow that's beautiful!!



Thank you kindly!


----------



## Redleaf (Feb 19, 2013)

Good looking gun!   Is that a small Siler lock?


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 19, 2013)

Redleaf said:


> Good looking gun!   Is that a small Siler lock?



Large Siler


----------



## scambooger (Feb 19, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 19, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> Here's my squirrel rifle I started in 1990. Powder horn and ball horn are my design and my making,also. I learned a lot,if I make 5 or 6 more,I might get the hang of it.The flintlock with the 42 inch barrel is the one I made,the Mowry,I bought.



If you need to make 5 or 6 more to get the hang of it, just go ahead and send that one to me.  It is already far better than I could ever hope to do.

All kidding aside, that is one sweeeeet rifle.


----------



## Ga Waters (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice work on all.Great job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 20, 2013)

scambooger said:


> looks great!



Thanks a lot


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 20, 2013)

Lorren68 said:


> If you need to make 5 or 6 more to get the hang of it, just go ahead and send that one to me.  It is already far better than I could ever hope to do.
> 
> All kidding aside, that is one sweeeeet rifle.



Thanks Lorren,it was a struggle trying to figure out. If I learned anything,it's the skill that the old time rifle makers had. I find it hard to imagine making those beautiful rifles that they produced,under the conditions they worked. They had no power tools,no machine made parts,no one to ask questions of except the master in the shop,and yet they produced great works of art,in the wilderness. I'm planning on shooting the rifle this weekend,got my fingers crossed.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 20, 2013)

Ga Waters said:


> Nice work on all.Great job. Thanks for posting.



Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 20, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> Thanks Lorren,it was a struggle trying to figure out. If I learned anything,it's the skill that the old time rifle makers had. I find it hard to imagine making those beautiful rifles that they produced,under the conditions they worked. They had no power tools,no machine made parts,no one to ask questions of except the master in the shop,and yet they produced great works of art,in the wilderness. I'm planning on shooting the rifle this weekend,got my fingers crossed.



I think anyone who can build a rifle like yours, even in modern times, must have the patience of jobe.   I have wanted a rifle like yours for a while, but I lack the patience or the facilities to build one.  

Congratulations on a fine rifle, and I look forward to a range report and some shots of the game you take with it.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 20, 2013)

Lorren68 said:


> I think anyone who can build a rifle like yours, even in modern times, must have the patience of jobe.   I have wanted a rifle like yours for a while, but I lack the patience or the facilities to build one.
> 
> Congratulations on a fine rifle, and I look forward to a range report and some shots of the game you take with it.



You sir, are a southern gentleman.


----------



## White Horse (Feb 20, 2013)

Fishfryer, that is one fine looking rifle! Like Lorren said, I could not make one like it, lacking the talent, patience, or facilities. Kudos to you!

What caliber is your rifle?

Again like Lorren said a while back I wish we could all get together for a rendezvous or at least a shoot. I'd appreciate getting to meet Lorren, you Fishfryer, Nicodemus, and all others who love the old rifles and the old ways.

Maybe we can all get to Chehawknapper's get-together next year.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 20, 2013)

White Horse said:


> Fishfryer, that is one fine looking rifle! Like Lorren said, I could not make one like it, lacking the talent, patience, or facilities. Kudos to you!
> 
> What caliber is your rifle?
> 
> ...



It's a 32 caliber,I figure the roundball weighs 45 grains,therefore it's a 155 guage. I'd love to meet y'all and shoot together. If you can make it to Chehaw next year, I'll bust a gut to get there.


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 20, 2013)

What, where, and when is Chehaw?


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 20, 2013)

In January of next year. It's near Albany,Ga.,it's a private wildlife park,open to the public. They have a Pioneer Day which includes a primitive camp. Campers set up a camp authentic of the days between 1750-1840. There are vendors also on site. Many different period crafts are demonstated by participants,there are shooting contests,and tomahawk throwing competitions. Bows are made,flint is knapped,skins are tanned,etc.. There usually are many artisans including blacksmiths,leather workers,woodworkers,and others.


----------



## White Horse (Feb 20, 2013)

I have been to Chehaw a number of times in the past, but haven't made it in several years, what with gas prices, etc. It's a haul from here in Cherokee County, but well worth the drive, with a good crowd of people. Ol' Chehawknapper is a great guy, with lots of knowledge about ancient times here in the South. He works hard to put on a memorable event.

Shoot, back in better days I have driven out to Oklahoma many times to events, so from here to Albany wouldn't be so bad if it didn't cost a king's ransom.


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 20, 2013)

Albany is a long haul from up here in the North West Georgia mountains.  Maybe by next year I will be able to drive, or get some friends together and car pool.


----------



## SASS249 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would be in for that.  I am NOT an organizer but seems like there should be a place we get get together for a shoot.

Fishfryer I like your rifle.  I particularly like it as an interpretation of the southern mountain style and not just a copy something like a Bean rifle.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice looking rifle Ken! Bet them squirrels are hiding from it already...lol.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 21, 2013)

A little off subject ( ok a lot ) but it the black dog in your avatar an Australian Shepherd?


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 21, 2013)

SASS249 said:


> I would be in for that.  I am NOT an organizer but seems like there should be a place we get get together for a shoot.
> 
> Fishfryer I like your rifle.  I particularly like it as an interpretation of the southern mountain style and not just a copy something like a Bean rifle.



I'd like to shoot with y'all,that would be fine. Thank you for the compliment,coming from you it's especially nice.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 21, 2013)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Nice looking rifle Ken! Bet them squirrels are hiding from it already...lol.



Thanks Bill,this coming season I hope to put a few in the pot.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 21, 2013)

snuffy said:


> A little off subject ( ok a lot ) but it the black dog in your avatar an Australian Shepherd?



Yes sir, Her name is Phoebe. She chases squirrels and UPS trucks.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 21, 2013)

Our two Duke ( the one with the brown and blue eyes) and Wilber. They herd us when we ride on the Rhino. Duke always in the front and Wilber in the back.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 21, 2013)

snuffy said:


> Our two Duke ( the one with the brown and blue eyes) and Wilber. They herd us when we ride on the Rhino. Duke always in the front and Wilber in the back.



Nice looking varmints! Phoebe guides cars and trucks of family members,herds my old golfcart.


----------



## Redleaf (Feb 21, 2013)

There's a big shoot coming up in Lenox next month too.  Brushycreekmuzzleloader club is hosting it.  There will be a lot of flintlockers there and traders too.  Fun shoot and covered dish dinner all cooked by south Ga. grandma's on Saturday night.  You south Ga. crackers ought to come check it out.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 21, 2013)

That, is a fine looking rifle sir.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 21, 2013)

tv_racin_fan said:


> That, is a fine looking rifle sir.



Thank you sir.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 21, 2013)

Redleaf said:


> There's a big shoot coming up in Lenox next month too.  Brushycreekmuzzleloader club is hosting it.  There will be a lot of flintlockers there and traders too.  Fun shoot and covered dish dinner all cooked by south Ga. grandma's on Saturday night.  You south Ga. crackers ought to come check it out.



I am planning on it! I'll make sure to take a coat,the last time I went it was damp miserable.


----------



## Redleaf (Feb 21, 2013)

Well,   we'll hunt each other up cause I'll be there all week.  I'll be the fat stupid looking one shooting some kind of flintlock.         I haven't been in four or five years because they changed the dates to the same weekend as another match I go to.  Sure am glad they changed it back to the third weekend.  I really enjoy Brushycreek and didn't miss a match for more than 10 years down there.  Looking forward to getting back.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 22, 2013)

Redleaf said:


> Well,   we'll hunt each other up cause I'll be there all week.  I'll be the fat stupid looking one shooting some kind of flintlock.         I haven't been in four or five years because they changed the dates to the same weekend as another match I go to.  Sure am glad they changed it back to the third weekend.  I really enjoy Brushycreek and didn't miss a match for more than 10 years down there.  Looking forward to getting back.



What do you call yourself at Brushy Creek? There'll be right smart of fat folks there,I'm thinking,myself included.


----------



## Redleaf (Feb 22, 2013)

I think I'll be able to pick you out if you're going to drive that John Deere with the manure spreader behind it.     The IRS knows me as Larry Hand


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 22, 2013)

Redleaf said:


> I think I'll be able to pick you out if you're going to drive that John Deere with the manure spreader behind it.     The IRS knows me as Larry Hand



I wouldn't mind driving the JD,but it would take me a good while to cover that 80 or so miles. The manure spreader is really a pecan wagon,manure spreading is usually verbal,as in some of my posts.


----------



## Redleaf (Feb 23, 2013)

Seems like they is a heap of pecan trees in Byron.  Every time I've been through there that's all I see is cotton fields and pecan trees.


----------



## Marty55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful rifle! What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 8, 2013)

Curly maple


----------



## collardncornbread (Mar 15, 2013)

OK!! Here is where I wanted to jump in. The Curly maple-- Did you have it cut, or did you use a blank. I have a sawmill, and from time to time I have seen some real pretty wood.  I also want to find a bowl adz I saw a preacher chop out a doughbowl a couple years ago at the musieum of the appalachains. (OFF SUBJECT I KNOW) 
any way. Thats a beautiful job.  is that a cherry stain and an oil finish?


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 16, 2013)

collardncornbread said:


> OK!! Here is where I wanted to jump in. The Curly maple-- Did you have it cut, or did you use a blank. I have a sawmill, and from time to time I have seen some real pretty wood.  I also want to find a bowl adz I saw a preacher chop out a doughbowl a couple years ago at the musieum of the appalachains. (OFF SUBJECT I KNOW)
> any way. Thats a beautiful job.  is that a cherry stain and an oil finish?



The stock came from Track of the Wolf,a muzzle loading supply house in Minnesota. It was an inletted blank. There is a leather dye by the name of Fiebings,they make all colors. My rifle is stained a combination of red,and dark brown. I finished with Truoil. If you are off track,I'd love to hear about your sawmill. Me and a brother in law talked a lot about buying a woodmizer. Some of those high grade woodworking supply shops,could probably supply you with a bowl adz. I love woodworking,never had a decent shop until last few years,now arthritis is working on my hands. Pm me sometime,tell me where your sawmill is. I might want to buy some wood.


----------



## mmarkey (Apr 8, 2013)

Fine looking rifle FF. Did you really start it in 1990?  That rifle is old enough to vote. Where is the Rammer? Good luck with it and remember to stay away from that Ramin wood.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 8, 2013)

mmarkey said:


> Fine looking rifle FF. Did you really start it in 1990?  That rifle is old enough to vote. Where is the Rammer? Good luck with it and remember to stay away from that Ramin wood.



Yeah I did,(quoting Ray Stevens in "The Streak", start it in '90. I got four 48 inch,5/16 hickory blanks from TOW and made up a ramrod. Put brass end,tapped for 10-32 on one end,colored it up same as rifle. I think it's gonna be a personal favorite as I've only shot it 20-30 times. I appreciate the compliment,especially coming from you. Those are some beauties you keep posting. FF


----------



## mmarkey (Apr 9, 2013)

Great work FF. 

One further caution, but you probably already did this. With those Ram Rod blanks from TOW be sure to check them well for grain run out. I usually buy 10 at a time and end up using a couple for scrap because the grain is so wonky. I usually give my ramrods a stress test by bending them close to 90 degrees over the length of the rod, in all directions, most will take the abuse and will be a safe ramrod. If it breaks it's usually a grain run out and I don't want to be using one of those. Good straight grain hickory is really tough, it's very hard to break and it won't break clean it kind of tears. I do that with all my ramrods. I also suggest making a range rod with a longer rod.

I just heard of a guy using a wooden rod that snapped during loading and the rod went clear through his forearm. He pulled it out of his arm and said "I think I'm hurt". Well DuH! No serious damage just through and through. Didn't even bleed much.  He was one lucky Bugger, that rod could have hit an artery or nerves, gives me the willies. After the trip to the ER he was back and finished his match.  

Again good luck with the rifle and safe shooting.


----------

